# Levelline



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Any of u guys tried this stuff?</P>
<P>Its made in the same place as no-coat,looks the same as no-coat!</P>
<P>But its half the price<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3"></P>


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

That is all we stock in our houses. Been through hundreds of boxes. It is a good product :thumbsup:. It is very similar to the no-coat 325 but a bit thinner. As long as it is installed correctly it will come out perfect. Don't expect it to correct bad off angles like the 450 does but that is a different animal all together. I also never recommend just "streaking" the edges of this product or no-coat because it just doesn't come out as nice compared to running a full knife down it. I would recommend streaking it when you install it then running your 5.5" box or running a full 5-6" knife on it for your second coat. They will turn out flawless :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> That is all we stock in our houses. Been through hundreds of boxes. It is a good product :thumbsup:. It is very similar to the no-coat 325 but a bit thinner. As long as it is installed correctly it will come out perfect. Don't expect it to correct bad off angles like the 450 does but that is a different animal all together. I also never recommend just "streaking" the edges of this product or no-coat because it just doesn't come out as nice compared to running a full knife down it. I would recommend streaking it when you install it then running your 5.5" box or running a full 5-6" knife on it for your second coat. They will turn out flawless :yes:


Do u use it for externals instead of bead? I was going 2 give it a shot as there is not that much dif between a box of bead and the same meters of this stuff! It seems 2 me that it would b quicker 2 coat after installed and use less mud!:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Do u use it for externals instead of bead? I was going 2 give it a shot as there is not that much dif between a box of bead and the same meters of this stuff! It seems 2 me that it would b quicker 2 coat after installed and use less mud!:thumbup:


You can turn it around and use it for bead and it will use a good bit less mud. In my opinion I would just use bead as you have to make sure the Leveline goes on very square for it to work as bead. I have done it many times and it came out perfect but you have to make sure it is perfectly square. We however only use it for internal and external 45's as this is what it is best for. We use a standard corner bead for all external 90's :thumbsup:


----------

